# Lizardmen, magic or might??



## Tabletoptauempire (Aug 6, 2011)

Ive played 40k for 6 months now and am delving into fantasy, im quite passionate about warhammer so want a fully blown tabletop army.

im planning on getting island of blood because it has rule book and templates etc. (also im loving the elves!!) but anyway im planning to get a plastic lizardman army and was wondering, people have said high elves are magic orientated so is lizradmen aswell? or should i get strong units to counter act the elves.
but anyway i have three questions
1:is lizardmen good with magic.
2:should i build on skaven or high elves
3: Lizrdmen battilion OR build with plastic (and resin) box sets!!

Please view my other threads to help me (i do need help) and view my next thread, lizardmen tactica ( im not giving the tactica you are) LOL
TTTe

adding additional formatting is an unnecessary waste of space and is thus against forum rules... forum rules can be found here and should be known to all- there aren't many to remember and mostly fall in the catagory of "don't be a cock".
Normally I just remove formatting, but I CBA to remove each line... OP can edit this post to fix it

T/S


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

1. yes it is awsome
2. build high elves
3. battalion


----------



## Tabletoptauempire (Aug 6, 2011)

*thanks*



khrone forever said:


> 1. yes it is awsome
> 2. build high elves
> 3. battalion


 


YES thanks for replyin thats exactly what i wanted to hear, im gettin
islandofblood
lizardmen and high elves battalion
slann mage and high elf archers (what are they called?):victory:


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Gods, I think I'm developing eye cancer just from reading the original post.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

oh, god. i know what you mean. i just re read it AHHHHHHH

Ttte (thats your new name ) the archers are called....Archers. ta-dah


----------



## Tanarri (Jun 23, 2011)

Lizardmen have one of the best wizards, the slaan

You should go skaven instead of high elves 

The battalion box is the best way to start an army in my opinion.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Lizardmen are awesome at magic and combat.

and personally I would go with skaven, having a good and evil army would give you some variety and lizardmen and skaven happenn to be the armies I play 

I would go with getting 2 lizardmen battalion box sets, a slann and a stegadon to start, and after that you should get some special stuff like razardon or salamanders.

and when you feel like expanding on whatever other army you choose, get a second IOB and the battalion for that army, this will give you a good sized army and convert the griffen riders into eagles if you are going to play highelves.

oh and one more thing, BUY THE ARMY BOOKS! these are essentail and will help you decide if you rather play skaven or high elves.


----------



## Tabletoptauempire (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks for all your help and i already have the army books. peace out!


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

no go High Elves and buy mine off me


----------



## Tabletoptauempire (Aug 6, 2011)

*Reply*



Flindo said:


> Lizardmen are awesome at magic and combat.
> 
> and personally I would go with skaven, having a good and evil army would give you some variety and lizardmen and skaven happenn to be the armies I play
> 
> ...


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

well in the fluff skaven and lizardmen hate each other and are arch foes (like chaos and empire, Dwarfs and Orcs ect.) so l can't see them ever being friends. sorry .

when it comes to magic or might lizardmen need and use both. if you have one with out the other you won't go so well .


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

sybarite said:


> well in the fluff skaven and lizardmen hate each other and are arch foes (like chaos and empire, Dwarfs and Orcs ect.) so l can't see them ever being friends. sorry .
> 
> when it comes to magic or might lizardmen need and use both. if you have one with out the other you won't go so well .


I keep my skaven and lizardmen in seprate boxes, who knows, they might have an epic battle while I am not looking :laugh:


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

There needs to be an army of cat people. Muhahahahaha.


But I agree with Sybarite. Get a Slann to lead your army in smaller games and if you get into the big point games get an oldblood as well (but we're talking 2.5-3k points there).

A Slann and a Scar-vet along with a Skink Priest for telepathy is a good choice for your characters. 

Telepathy rocks, by the way. You can keep your Slann at the back of the table and run your skink priest around instead of endagering your slann.


----------

